# Routing diagram for hydraulic convert rams



## jrs 427 (Aug 8, 2010)

Reassembling a 20 year old project 69 Lemans. Have the hydraulic pump with lines long enough to reach the front seat. They must route some place i'm not aware of. Anyone have a diagram ? Also how do you fill the system and purge the air ? Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a diagram of the pump and lines, to bleed the air from the lines hold the pump about 1 foot higher than the cylinder's highest point and cycle a few times.


----------

